# Need some advice



## aefarmer (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking for some advice on a workout routine to put some size on my bi's and tri's!
I spend one day on bi's and tri's next day on chest and back, next on shoulders and legs... then repeat...
No matter what I do I don't see any growth in my arms!!! 
Any suggestions on a good routine to start putting on some size? Thanks.


----------



## snake (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm thinking you're not getting enough rest. Day 1: bi's and tri's Day 2: chest which hits your tri's and back which hit's your bi's. Day 3: shoulders which can hit both bi's and tri's depending on the movement. Then you repeat the cycle?

Truthfully, how you haven't developed a repetitive motion injury is beyond me. I'm guessing you're not going too heavy and you have youth on your side.


----------



## HDH (Jul 9, 2015)

How long have you been training for?

Everything else is growing but arms?

Are you running any gear?

If I'm reading everything correctly, you're hitting everything twice a week?

What are your gains, or how many lbs have you put on since you have started this routine and how long for this routine?

H


----------



## aefarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been training for over 3 years now... But just in the last year I've decided to try to start bulking up rather than just stay in shape. 
And yes it's just the arms I struggle with when it comes to putting on size
I'm not running any gear for now....
And yeah I try to hit everything at least twice a week and switch my routine up a little after about 4 weeks.... I have put on 30lbs over 2 years so my gains are shit.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2015)

Do bis and tris the same day and do light weight high reps..

Every arm day switch it up


Also, Google the "shake weight"... works wonders


----------



## HDH (Jul 10, 2015)

aefarmer said:


> I've been training for over 3 years now... But just in the last year I've decided to try to start bulking up rather than just stay in shape.
> And yes it's just the arms I struggle with when it comes to putting on size
> I'm not running any gear for now....
> And yeah I try to hit everything at least twice a week and switch my routine up a little after about 4 weeks.... I have put on 30lbs over 2 years so my gains are shit.


Sounds like you're overworking. 

In reality, by working everything twice a week you are working your triceps 6 times a week and biceps 4 times a week. You work tris with chest and tris with shoulders, you work bis with back.

You are doing to much, especially without the help of extra recovery time without anabolics. They will increase recovery very well.

I'm going to suggest you go down to once a week on everything. If you lkike being in the gym and training, just split everything up.

One day for arms, one day for back, one for shoulders, one for chest and one for legs. That still gives you 5 days in the gym. If you want a 6th, make a day for abs and calves.

In this case, less will be more.

How old are you?

Age will effect recovery time as well. 

H


----------



## aefarmer (Jul 13, 2015)

HDH said:


> Sounds like you're overworking.
> 
> In reality, by working everything twice a week you are working your triceps 6 times a week and biceps 4 times a week. You work tris with chest and tris with shoulders, you work bis with back.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise I think I will try working just one muscle group each day... I'm 26 so I'd say I still have youth on my side so I guess that's a plus


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 13, 2015)

Rich Piana says you just have to do 100 reps at bedtime then dream about your arms growing


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 13, 2015)

aefarmer said:


> I have put on 30lbs over 2 years so my gains are shit.



30 pounds is pretty epic in my book. As far as the arms thing goes, take one week off from the gym all together. Come back and do everything you used to accept arm day for the first week. Then on the 2nd week do an arm day. Then skip arms again one week. So on and so forth. Size will come from days off not days done.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm not saying do this forever I'm just saying give it a shot.


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 14, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I'm not saying do this forever I'm just saying give it a shot.



Are you saying Rich Piana is wrong?


----------



## freestanding (Aug 5, 2015)

Definitely split up your routine like everyone said, on arm day do 3 different exc- 4×6 making all 6 reps but it's with everything you have an maybe have  to swing,push, ask for help whatever you have to to do to finish  on #6  every set . 
Also ad weighted dips to your tris 4×8 every week going up a few pounds, these right here will make you a beast when I was your age I swore by them . Last but most important intensity intensity intensity


----------

